# Livecd Kernel

## gentoo_newguy

Hi. Im used to installing Gentoo from the minimal installation cd.

I have been having some problems since the kernel has been updated and my system does not seem to boot because of my sata controller.

Yesterday i used the livecd to get my system working.

I think the kernel used from the livecd is genkernel. 

I have not used Genkernel is a long time. I was wondering how i would go about editing the kernel ?

I changed to the directory /usr/src and there is no directory called linux.

I have also tried 

```

genkernel --menuconfig all 

```

```

 Gentoo Linux Genkernel; Version 3.4.10_pre7

* Running with options: --menuconfig all

grep: /usr/src/linux/Makefile: No such file or directory

grep: /usr/src/linux/Makefile: No such file or directory

grep: /usr/src/linux/Makefile: No such file or directory

grep: /usr/src/linux/Makefile: No such file or directory

/usr/share/genkernel/gen_determineargs.sh: line 35: [: : integer expression expected

/usr/share/genkernel/gen_arch.sh: line 60: [: : integer expression expected

/usr/share/genkernel/gen_arch.sh: line 60: [: : integer expression expected

* Linux Kernel .. for x86...

* ERROR: Error: No kernel .config specified, or file not found!

* -- Grepping log... --

* Linux Kernel .. for x86...

* Gentoo Linux Genkernel; Version 3.4.10_pre7

* Running with options: --menuconfig all

* ERROR: Error: No kernel .config specified, or file not found!

```

I was wondering if anyone could help me.

I want to rebuild my system using the minimal cd but i need to find out what  i was missing in the kernel and im trying to do it myself before i post my kernel config on the forums.

Any help would be great full thanks Guys n Girls

----------

## nativemad

Normally /usr/src/linux is just a symlink to /usr/src/linux-your-kernelversion.

So either set the "symlink" Use-flag while emerging the kernel, or do it manually with "ln -sf /usr/src/linux-your-kernelversion /usr/src/linux".

genkernel is just a wrapper, that makes it very easy to compile everything needed for the kernel (initramfs for example) and it also copies the necessary stuff to the right place (/boot).

With "genkernel --menuconfig --no-clean all", it will startup the menuconfig, does no cleanup before compileing (this is faster, but isn't always wanted) and then it compiles all stuff and install it in the right place.... 

Cheers

----------

## gentoo_newguy

```

ln: `/usr/src/linux/kernel-genkernel-x86-2.6.23-gentoo-r8' and `/usr/src/linux/kernel-genkernel-x86-2.6.23-gentoo-r8' are the same file

```

I still seem to be getting the same error. 

Theres seems to be no config file specified 

```

* Gentoo Linux Genkernel; Version 3.4.10_pre7

* Running with options: --menuconfig all

grep: /usr/src/linux/Makefile: No such file or directory

grep: /usr/src/linux/Makefile: No such file or directory

grep: /usr/src/linux/Makefile: No such file or directory

grep: /usr/src/linux/Makefile: No such file or directory

/usr/share/genkernel/gen_determineargs.sh: line 35: [: : integer expression expected

/usr/share/genkernel/gen_arch.sh: line 60: [: : integer expression expected

/usr/share/genkernel/gen_arch.sh: line 60: [: : integer expression expected

* Linux Kernel .. for x86...

* ERROR: Error: No kernel .config specified, or file not found!

* -- Grepping log... --

* Linux Kernel .. for x86...

* Gentoo Linux Genkernel; Version 3.4.10_pre7

* Running with options: --menuconfig all

* ERROR: Error: No kernel .config specified, or file not found!

```

Im really confused I hate using this Genkernel.

I have always built with minimal cd. 

Its just i need to get into the kernel config so i can see what im missing on my kernel config i built using the minimal cd.

My pc stopped working when i updated the kernel.

and im trying to figure it out. 

I have done the install thousands of times using gentoo-sources. 

I no nothing about this Genkernel.

----------

## bob doe

If your problem is simply that the minimalist LiveCD wont boot.... just use another LiveCD.  BackTrack was great for me, as the minimalist doesnt have drivers for my wireless devices.  Kinda dumb IMO.

All you need is an internet connection and a terminal.  You can get that from more than just the minimalist LiveCD.

----------

## gentoo_newguy

Its not that. 

Let me try and explain a bit better.

Ok I was using a Gentoo system for about a year and half now. 

I got a quad core when it first came out. 

I built a working Gentoo System on it and it worked fine. 

I have also wiped the machine before and rebuilt it without any problems. with the documentation i personally made for my machine.

About a week ago i decided to reformat my machine and start fresh.

I followed the documentation I made for my quad core and when i went to boot the machine it has this problem.

```

VFS: Cannot open root device "sda3" or unknown- block(r0,0)

Please append a correct "root=" boot option; here ae the available partitions

Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(0,0) 

```

Like i said i have followed the guide i have written before and it worked. Since the Kernel has updated it has stopped working.

I no the error has something to do with my sata controller or it seems that way. 

I no i have defiantly got it compiled into my kernel like i have every other time i built the machine.

To get to the point i used the livecd beat 2008 to get my machine working and it is now working but slow and horrid. 

Its using genkernel as far as i no.

All i want to do is get inside the genkernel using menuconfig and compare it to the kernel i built my self using the minimal cd to see what im missing in my kernel.

does this make sense ?

----------

## bob doe

I had a problem similar going from kernel 2.6.19 to 2.6.24

An option that was previously enabled by default in the old kernel, wasnt in the new one.  It might be worth a check there.

If you want to compare the kernels, the best way is to nano /usr/src/linux/.config (replace the linux with whatever the kernel directory is, if the linux symlink doesnt exist)

----------

## gentoo_newguy

Thats what im trying to do but there is no config !

----------

## bob doe

Hmm then they probably scraped all the sources for the kernels... Which kinda makes sense.  You could try the folks at #gentoo

If you have a copy of an old kernel config file, compare it to your current.

Just curious, what was your old kernel version and what is the new one?

Have you checked to ensure PCI devices are enabled?  I forget where it is in the kernel, its not in device drivers... but its disabled by default now, which is kinda lame.

----------

## gentoo_newguy

Na i have no idea.

I think im gona have to rebuild again and post my config.

I tought i would try it my self but i guess not lol 

Cheers

----------

## bob doe

You can always post it and we can check.

----------

## nativemad

With a simple "ls -l /usr/src/" you can see all your installed kernel-sources.

Lets say your old kernel is /usr/src/linux/kernel-genkernel-x86-2.6.19-gentoo-r1 and the new one is /usr/src/linux/kernel-genkernel-x86-2.6.23-gentoo-r8.

When you know, that the 2.6.19 works fine, then simply copy the .config file to the newer kernel "cp /usr/src/linux/kernel-genkernel-x86-2.6.19-gentoo-r1/.config  /usr/src/linux/kernel-genkernel-x86-2.6.23-gentoo-r8/"

Then, for keeping it simple, you have to do the symlink like this "ln -sf /usr/src/linux/kernel-genkernel-x86-2.6.23-gentoo-r8 /usr/src/linux".

Then you can get into your genkernel's menuconfig with "genkernel --menuconfig all".

Hopefully this was a bit clearer...   :Razz: 

----------

